
Take the 'ignorance' test - ca98am79
http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/10/world/gapminder-us-ignorance-survey/
======
krallja
6/10.

Three of the answers I got right were because of a Bill Gates video I saw last
year. Two were because of Hans Rosling.

